# introduction



## naeff002 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm Kevin Naeff and come from the Netherlands. I'm 23 years old. I have about 6 years praying mantises in various species.












this is how it looks at the moment


----------



## Rick (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome. Nice enclosures.


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome, I like your cups! show us the lids! from OHIO!

ps what kind do u have? species I mean.


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 26, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome, I like your cups! show us the lids! from OHIO!
> 
> ps what kind do u have? species I mean.


At the moment I have

Hierodula membranacea, at the moment about a 100

Gongylus gongylodes around 60

Deroplatys desiccata

Popa spurca

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hymenopus coronatus

Pnigomantis medioconstricta

and Idolomantis lateralis

I will make some pictures from the lids


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Kevin and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here!



You have some very nice species, and I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks like a nice setup. Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! We have a number of Dutch members on the forum, including the indefatigable Idolomantis.


----------



## naeff002 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I already know the most Dutch members here. I think you mean Pelle, from the Idolomantis


----------



## naeff002 (Mar 16, 2010)

I still have to place a picture from the lid.

I have some new species.

Deroplatys lobata

Deroplatys trigondera

Deroplatys truncata

Solygia sulcatifrons

and

Heterochaeta occidentalis


----------

